# R.I P Jae and her unborn babies



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

Our beautiful Elaphe Anomala (Albino Korean Ratsnake) died at the weekend just before her latest clutch was due.

Jae means " respect" in Korean so we all respect a superb mother, gentle and beautiful creature.

The Herp room is a very sad place at the moment with her viv empty and the fauns ready for some of her babies.

We still have her mate Kwan and one of her daughters Amber.

*Here is her daughter Amber*






























*And here is Jae's mate Kwan*



















Rest in peace you beautiful lady.
xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

How terrible for you. RIP Jae :sad:

Jo


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank Jo.

I have managed to find 2 of her 2009 babies which I get in 2 weeks time so hopefully we will have some mini Jaes.

Kind regards,

Rob


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

sorry to hear that  my false water cobra died on me, i was so gutted. its like losing a member of the family


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss :sad: RIP little ones


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you
we now have 2 of Jaes 2009 babies-Little Kwan and Little Jae



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/r-i-p/582605-r-i-p-jae-her-new-post.html













And her is Jae with her 2009 clutch.











Kind regards,

Rob



Kind regards,

Rob


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Sad story but happy ending


----------

